# Zolpidem trials, possible cure for DP?



## Tridnod (Jan 9, 2008)

It's said that coma patients have been administrated zolpidem when they are supposed to die. Instead they wake up from the coma.
It's now thought that zolpidem can activate dose parts of the brain that controls the coma.

The other night i dropped 5mg of zolpidem and it made me 100% symptom free when it started working. I managed to stay up which is not recomended but i was 100% symptom free. 
The problem is of course that zolpidem is hypnotic but maybe there are a way to come up with a med with this proprties that zolpidem has that could be taken as a daily dose to completely activate the brain out of
depersonalization.

When i say symptom free i mean absolutely everything, i feel my body, memories, everything does not look fake but in fact real, no running scattered thoughts, stimuali etc..
you can read more about this on HPPDonline


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

:shock: say what?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that is wild.
Where did you get it from?
I wonder how something that makes you go to sleep gets you out of a coma?
Do you have more?
If you are going to take more you have to write down how you feel before during and after.

Of course you should never take prescription drugs without a prescription from a Doctor. 
Also, never cross on a red light. Nobody ever does.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> Wow that is wild.
> Where did you get it from?
> I wonder how something that makes you go to sleep gets you out of a coma?
> Do you have more?
> ...


i never thought crossing on a red light was bad but then tihs guy got hit by something really big and fast. it was kinda like an animal but it had wheels and was made out of metal, it was also painted a certain way as if it was prepared for battle. it was very strange


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that is wild.
> ...


Can I talk to you privately for a second.
You are fucked up.
Can I get some of what you are on?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey look it might help me:

Recently, the drug has been reported anecdotally to have positive effects for patients in persistent vegetative state.[6]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah Mark[antisocial] are you ok ?  was it a tank?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Yeah Mark[antisocial] are you ok ?  was it a tank?


no i think it was a horse cuz on the back of it it said mustang


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok ,your friend got run over by a metal horse?...what mood are you in? i like it,it suits you...lol..mustangs are nice cars.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Was there a headless rider on it?
Just like this guy :shock: only minus the head and plus a body.
Just like him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> Was there a headless rider on it?
> Just like this guy :shock: only minus the head and plus a body.
> Just like him.


lol..you guys crease me up...besides that the dark moon makes me feel trippy and this convo isnt helping...or did i ironically7 just make it worse?


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Ok ,your friend got run over by a metal horse?...what mood are you in? i like it,it suits you...lol..mustangs are nice cars.


lol yeah he got run over by a metal horse named ford. im in my normal mood im just a little crazy today :lol: < likethis guy  and this guy  and this guy :x and this guy or maybe hes just constipated


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What is a "convo".
I am kind of high.
I jut took my 2 clonazepams that I take before bed.
I asked my shrink today if there had been any studies on the moon and inpatient activity at the hospital. He said no but with a full moon ER activity goes up(i already new that for some reason)
He also said that Mania is highest in November and depression in April. It is sort of counter intuitive to me.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

:evil: this guy is sad because this guy :twisted: stapled cats ears to his head so he would not look like  this guy


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

convo means conversation


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

oh my god I have been here before.....right here..we have already had this conversation and any minute now something terrible is going to happen.....did you guys post these posts ever before anywhere..?.maybe i am having a seizure maybe thats why i cant stop laughing...that is the STRONGEST deja vu I have ever had annd i have like electricity running through me..,its so real.omg...so weird..
A convo is a conversation...that im not capable of having right now..  <---this guy is an imposter he didnt look like that before.....here we go again.....bring the shackles.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahahahaahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Can you seriously tell me ,has revelation changed the smileys or am I halucinating,they look differant....i am being serious by the way.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What a wacky night.
I don't know if they have changed because i just started to use them :mrgreen: At first I thought this was a black guy. I was WTF!
The I saw it said mrgreen


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i think these new smilies are really creepy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

lol...Yeah I thought that to..he looks like a green rasta..

Seriously I just thought it is HIGHLY unlikley that we would have had THIS convo anywhere before....must have been a time-matrix thingy.

I agree Mark[as]..when I wa Dp and I had the whole visuals thing going on ..after being on the forum and then going to bed.all I could see was them damb smileys...i even would dream about them.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am totaly at peace.
I am being sucked into the computer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

I am.....not sure anymore.maybe giving up sugar...it makes me high im noticiing that.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I think about all you guys all the time now.
I guess the smileys will come soon.
I worry about you antisicial. You are so smart and so young, this dp thing must be torture. You are able to think deeply about the implications of what you have. That used to get me into trouble but I dont think i am as smart as you.

What say you brother?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Trust you to go getting all mushy mr serious on us.  ...I worry bout most of you ,some more than others..usually the younger ones amogst you.Ghess thats why i act silly sometimes..to cheer them up or attemp to.



Mark said:


> I guess the smileys will come soon.


 :? that sounds creepy..We will all be hypnotised and possessed by the smileys..dont use them Mark! They are just revelations clever plan for mind control. :|


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> that sounds creepy..We will all be hypnotised and possessed by the smileys..dont use them Mark! They are just revelations clever plan for mind control.


Ya, if you can control our broken mind the rest of the world will be a synch.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Mark said:


> Ya, if you can control our broken mind the rest of the world will be a synch.


Well since you think having your mind controlled by smileys is a good thing....youre fine. 

Youre minds not "broken".You all have brilliant minds ,thats half the trouble i say.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Mark said:


> I think about all you guys all the time now.
> I guess the smileys will come soon.
> I worry about you antisicial. You are so smart and so young, this dp thing must be torture. You are able to think deeply about the implications of what you have. That used to get me into trouble but I dont think i am as smart as you.
> 
> What say you brother?


thank you very much man. this is torture for me but i know theres a light at the end of the tunnel, right now its just a little speckle. everyone here is so nice, iwish you guys all lived here, most people here are mean


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow i leave for a couple hours, come back, and this is what i see? did you guys all decide on drugs tonight?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah..moon dust. ...and to much sugar...at least I didnt snort it. :|


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> wow i leave for a couple hours, come back, and this is what i see? did you guys all decide on drugs tonight?


yeah a little meth, acid, crack and shrooms.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

get me somma this


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

alright ill find a way to get it an into an email envelope and send it to you


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > wow i leave for a couple hours, come back, and this is what i see? did you guys all decide on drugs tonight?
> ...


Dont tell me ;you snorted the shrooms,ate the meth,stuck the acid on your eye balls,stuck the crack in between your toes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Tuts...Mark you just pass it through the computer screen silly.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah. that method seems to be working great for you guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

See look shes talking to us through it


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> AntiSocial said:
> 
> 
> > peachyderanged said:
> ...


thats not how your supposed to take them? and did you call me mark? lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes I did ,like 50 times already...its matt isnt it....... :roll: why didnt you say anything before now?.........lol

Its not?......tell the others that..    :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :| ..he said it was.--->.  ..dont feel sorry for him.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow I was feeling like crap and really dpd until I got on here and read this post. I feel better now. I think I needed the laugh. Thanks guys lol


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

dreamingoflife said:


> Wow I was feeling like crap and really dpd until I got on here and read this post. I feel better now. I think I needed the laugh. Thanks guys lol


no problem


Spirit said:


> Yes I did ,like 50 times already...its matt isnt it....... :roll: why didnt you say anything before now?.........lol
> 
> Its not?......tell the others that..    :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :| ..he said it was.--->.  ..dont feel sorry for him.


i didnt even realize lol :lol:

:shock: this guy just witnessed this guy :x kill this guy 

and yes its matt


----------



## Tridnod (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok so know im awak and im back in depersonalization. But for 5 hours i was 100% dp free. It felt great but somewhat depressing that it is not lasting. 
So the world is back in it's fake way again and the numbness the same. But really, there must be something about this cuz i almost forgot that i had depersonalization.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry we hijacked your post last night.
So, you are back to DP.
Why don't we just ask the people at NODID what they think of your experience?
Let?s see if the moderators think that is a good idea.
I am going to post this as a new topic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Um, this thread is a tad ... well it's on Acid (and I've never been on Acid).

Zolpidem -- looked it up is Ambien! It helps people go to sleep. It's a dicey drug really, people sleep-walk, drive their cars while not awake. Weird stuff. I wouldn't take it. If I couldn't sleep, I don't know, I'd take something else, not this med.

I'd be more concerned about this than taking a Xanax or something to help you fall asleep.

Also, yes, the smilies, smileys, are insane. A good number seemed to have their brains sucked out with a vacuum cleaner through the top.

I'm wondering if this thread however is more about hallucinations last night than this drug. I'll ask my shrink about it tomorrow, but this is the first case I've heard of this. Although, I think it could be similar to the heavy tranquilizers used in psychosis ... if so some of the more recent ones have helped a few people -- Ablify comes to mind.

http://www.rxlist.com is a great source re: meds. I found Zolpidem under Ambien ... it came up with a bunch of "guesses"

Perhaps this should go in the meds section? Or the ... Acid trip section? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Info on Zolpidem/Ambien

Sedative/Hypnotic, not a benzo. I'm not sure why it relieved DP for a brief time. God I've give 5 zillion bucks to feel that. But there are many time this has happened to various people. I know of one guy who tried ECT. He'd awaken w/out DP, then it would return. Everytime it was administered the DP/DR went away, then returned.

I also know of one individual who had ECT (serious major depression w/DP/DR/OCD) who had to have ECT and it made the DP/DR unbearable.

*Some respond amazingly well to certain things. Go figure. We are all unique. My mantra.*

http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/zolpid.htm

*AMBIEN
Zolpidem is used to treat sleep problems (insomnia). It may help you fall asleep faster, stay asleep longer, and reduce the number of times you awaken during the night. Zolpidem belongs to a class of drugs called sedative/hypnotics. It acts on your brain to produce a calming effect.*

*Autonomic nervous system:* Infrequent: increased sweating, pallor, postural hypotension, syncope. Rare: abnormal accommodation, altered saliva, flushing, glaucoma, hypotension, impotence, increased saliva, tenesmus.

*Body as a whole:* Frequent: asthenia. Infrequent: edema, falling, fatigue, fever, malaise, trauma. Rare: allergic reaction, allergy aggravated, anaphylactic shock, face edema, hot flashes, increased ESR, pain, restless legs, rigors, tolerance increased, weight decrease.

*Central and peripheral nervous system:* Frequent: ataxia, confusion, euphoria, headache, insomnia, vertigo.

Infrequent: agitation, anxiety, decreased cognition, detached, difficulty concentrating, dysarthria, emotional lability, hallucination, hypoesthesia, illusion, leg cramps, migraine, nervousness, paresthesia, sleeping (after daytime dosing), speech disorder, stupor, tremor.

Rare: abnormal gait, abnormal thinking, aggressive reaction, apathy, appetite increased, decreased libido, delusion, dementia, *depersonalization, dysphasia, feeling strange,* :shock: hypokinesia, hypotonia, hysteria, intoxicated feeling, manic reaction, neuralgia, neuritis, neuropathy, *neurosis, panic attacks, paresis, personality disorder, somnambulism, suicide attempts,* :shock: :shock: tetany, yawning.

I would say, this is indeed a med of last resort. I don't trust it as far as I could throw it. IMHO. Not for MOI! :?


----------



## Tridnod (Jan 9, 2008)

Well i just want to make it clear that i do not recommend using zolpidem for this purpose.
But the research says that it activates parts of the brain in people with semi-coma states and while DP is nothing like that it could be described as such.
And the fact that it was completely gone and i was myself again might benefit the research. Zolpidem by itself is for sure not the answer.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Zolpidem really screws with me,
but I guess it cures DP in the sense that I pass the fcuk out.


----------



## Demond (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi All,

Allow me to first, express my most deep sincere apologies for how harsh the realities of coping with dp/dr may seem at times. I have been dealing with this since I was in high school, I am 24 and approaching 6 years of having dp/dr. I am married to a beautiful woman who supports me and am very blessed. I have a grateful journal I write in every morning and night, I meditate every morning and night, I read and pray every morning and night and I exercise like a damn uncontrollable animal. This a system that I use and have found to help me the most as far as coping with Dp/Dr. I occasionally smoke or eat edibles like a complete idiot. I intent on stopping soon, and I have recently became a pescatarian. Thank you all within this community for helping people who actually understand what it is like.

I am prescribed 5mg of Zolpidem, also referred to as ambian. It is considered as an hypnotic style of drug that is intended for the use of helping those with difficulties sleeping at night. I first found out the wonders of this drug long ago in high-school... Long story short, this drug has been the gateway for my freedom and regaining control over my emotions and senses. I feel normal again, I am in the moment, feeling present, I can express myself. I feel the senses of my arms, they feel like they actually belong to me when I move them. Instead of a type of command TO move them. I take 5mg of Zolpidem it takes roughly 30 min for it to start to have an effect which, as explained, is everything I have been wishing for. To gain control over my life again. Sadly, the effect only lasts for 15-30 minuets and is incorporated with a light hypnotic kind of high. That is when I begin to feel tired which is its main purpose to be used. The Symptons with dp/dr are sometimes more challenging to cope with the day after.

I have recently been prescribed 5mg of Zolpidem Tartrate, I am not exactly positive on the difference between Zolpidem as the effects are the same however, I feel less of the hypnotic effect and more of a total freedom from the Dp/Dr and the best thing is, It last for nearly two hours. It literally feels as if I never had dp/dr. I realize this is a temporary fix, a band-aid over the wound however, the two hours of freedom and control can at times literally be the highlight of my entire week coping with dp/dr and it gives me hope that my mind is not in someway broken or unfix-able and that it is possible for me to be "regular" once again. Thank you all for reading and I of coarse recommend speaking with a licensed physician before trying it on your own.

God bless all your hearts, hang in there!


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

Demond said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Allow me to first, express my most deep sincere apologies for how harsh the realities of coping with dp/dr may seem at times. I have been dealing with this since I was in high school, I am 24 and approaching 6 years of having dp/dr. I am married to a beautiful woman who supports me and am very blessed. I have a grateful journal I write in every morning and night, I meditate every morning and night, I read and pray every morning and night and I exercise like a damn uncontrollable animal. This a system that I use and have found to help me the most as far as coping with Dp/Dr. I occasionally smoke or eat edibles like a complete idiot. I intent on stopping soon, and I have recently became a pescatarian. Thank you all within this community for helping people who actually understand what it is like.
> 
> ...


How encouraging! Are you taking any other medication?


----------

